# Side dishes for surf n' turf?



## erinmself

Hi everyone. Haven't been on here in a while because I have been working a lot. Anyway, my anniversary is next month and I think I am going to make steak and lobster tails for my hubby and myself. I am just wondering what would be a good thing to put on the side? DH doesn't really eat salad and we are both getting kind of sick of baked potatoes. Any ideas? Also I would appreciate any steak or lobster cooking tips. One restriction is that my husband doesn't really like things cooked in wine. Thanks everyone!


----------



## TexasTamale

Congratulations on your Anniversary!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How bout some roasted veggies w/olive oil and garlic.....


----------



## corazon

Happy Anniversary!

I'd probably serve it with asparagus and some wild rice.


----------



## college_cook

I would probably serve some sort of rice or polenta on the side.  One thing that I always like with my seafood is just some simple steamed veggies.  Asparagus would probably go well here too.

If you wanted to do more of an appetizer that might open up more possibilities.  Maybe a portobello mushroom carpaccio?  I had something like this last week; it was marinated in Balsamic vinegar and olive oil, salt, pepper.  Marinate for about an hour, then slice very thinly, top it with some finely chopped parsley, thyme, rosemary, or anything else you might like.  Serve it with some toasted ciabatta or flatbread of some sort.

You could also take that same ciabatta, or some other loaf of bread and do a simple brushcetta with fresh mozzarella  and roma tomatos.


----------



## corazon

I feel like when you're having steak and lobster, the sides are really just for decoration anyway.  Who wants to fill up on vegetables when the main item is so delicious!


----------



## erinmself

You're right, corazon, I guess they are just for decoration. I think I will do the asparagus. I don't think  he's ever had it and I have some taking up space in my freezer. Do you think I should get the nice big expensive lobster tails or should I get the smaller ones that come with a bunch in the pack?


----------



## college_cook

erinmself said:
			
		

> Do you think I should get the nice big expensive lobster tails or should I get the smaller ones that come with a bunch in the pack?



Well I've not yet had a lobster tail that I've enjoyed enough to order again, so I can't really suggest a size/type for you, but I know that when dealing with seafood, fresher is better.  If it doesn't make you squeamish, you might consider starting with live lobsters.


----------



## Shunka

A pasta with an Alfredo sauce goes very well with surf-n-turf and asparagus.


----------

